# Sioux Women's BB Team Chokes



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

What happened to the Sioux women's BB team? I was hearing that they were a shoo-in for a DII championship..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

St. Cloud Huskies :beer: :beer: :beer:

I'm a St. Cloud Alumni.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It really bothers me when the Sioux lose at anything!!!!!! :stirpot: :laugh:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I think saying they choked is a bit harsh. St Cloud has a quality team and all teams have a bad night. 34-0 run should show they are a composed team that unfortunatly had an off night in the playoffs. At any rate I'm pretty proud of the Sioux women's BBall team.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Date Opponent Location Time/Result
> Nov 4 vs. Merrimack^ Orlando, Fla. W, 73-55
> Nov 5 vs. Columbus State^ Orlando, Fla. W, 84-51
> Nov 6 vs. Regis^ Orlando, Fla. W, 78-70
> ...


Come on. How many of these opponents are truly quality ones. There are a few but you have to admit that there are also more than a few patsies in there also. I know that UND probably would have beat NDSU this year. I am just saying that UND should have been playing a higher quality schedule than they do. Look at NDSU's schedule this year and their won-loss record. I think that NDSU would have had a winning record against UND's schedule. Not 34-1 but it would have been damn good!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

That was a total choke. Even on their home court.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

No, it wasn't a choke. St. Cloud had an excellent game plan and the athletes to execute it. They contested every perimeter pass the Sioux made and did not give UND any open looks for perimeter shots. St. Cloud shot very well and UND did not, partly due to the constant pressure.

I don't know how big an upset it was since St. Cloud was the defending region champ and went to the elite eight last year.

UND will be there again in the future, as this years team only had 2 seniors and 2 juniors with the rest being freshman and sophomores.

No, it wasn't a choke, St. Cloud played a very good game and Sioux did not. Their play was a direct result of the excellent defense St. Cloud played.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

redlabel: Here is the official definition by wordreference.com

choke

fail to perform adequately due to tension or agitation; "The team should have won hands down but choked, disappointing the coach and the audience"

UND was undefeated. They beat St. Cloud both away and home prior to the Regional. They were at home in front of their own fans. No neutral court.

They choked.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Sioux choked for sure!

Spoiler92


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

first of all DJ, the sioux aren't a D1 team yet, so they don't play D1 teams like NDSU, so their schedule is going to differ just a little bit, so pretty much a useless post on your part, when they make the move to D1, their schedulel strength will probably improve, geez...cmon. Bison fan or not, you can't complain about a schedule when comparing a D1 team to D2, just rediculous, and dumb.

As for choking, maybe, maybe not. A record like that is something to remember forever, 1 game doesn't turn a season into a disapointment at all........................I'd know...............


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> redlabel: Here is the official definition by wordreference.com
> 
> choke
> 
> ...


The UND performance was not due to tension or agitation, it was due to a St. Cloud playing excellent defense. Rather than UND chokeing the game was the result of St. Clouds preparation taking advantage of an opportunity.

You're very welcome to your opinion, no matter how wrong it is.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Bison fan or not, you can't complain about a schedule when comparing a D1 team to D2, just rediculous, and dumb.


That doesn't negate the fact that they built that undefeated record against the perennial powerhouses like Minot State, Minnesota Crookston, Mary. Give me a break. :eyeroll: They aren't even DII are they????

By the way, it's ridiculous!!!! Must be a DI thing. :wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice comeback!!!!!!! :eyeroll: Must be a DII thing again when you are tongue tied!!! :gag:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------

